# Repro game manuals?



## pedro702 (Aug 22, 2017)

is there any place to order repro game manuals? im specialy interested in n64 and Gc ones.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2017)

This is not exactly what you asked but you can download  many scanned original manual on diverse Internetsites.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 22, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> This is not exactly what you asked but you can download  many scanned original manual over at replacementdocs.com and gamesdatabase.org/all_manuals


yeah but i cant find a place poeple would make them like the original since its ilegal for copy printer companys to print anything related to game,disc or dvd covers or manuals or whatever.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2017)

Did you ask the gamepublishers if they could send you a copy?


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 22, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> Did you ask the gamepublishers if they could send you a copy?


lol publishers taht no longer exist for manny n64 games? like factor 5? and such, and no no publisher will send you a game manual for a game that is nearly 20 years lol.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 22, 2017)

TBH unless you go to a specialist printing place you won't really get anywhere near the "original" quality, I would say get a half decent printer and print them off yourself, only reason to want absolutely perfect copies would be to try pass them off as originals, being a retro games collector I'm always kinda put off by seeing people trying to make near perfect copies as even if passing them off as original isn't your intention if you start reselling games with fake manuals they will eventually end up being sold as genuine


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 22, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> TBH unless you go to a specialist printing place you won't really get anywhere near the "original" quality, I would say get a half decent printer and print them off yourself, only reason to want absolutely perfect copies would be to try pass them off as originals


i just want to have the manuals on my cases since they were all thrown in the trash lol and i use universal game cases for my n64 games so i wont try to pass them as anything also even if i printed them i couldnt turn them into a manual it would be way to much touble to do at home tbh.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> lol publishers taht no longer exist for manny n64 games? like factor 5? and such, and no no publisher will send you a game manual for a game that is nearly 20 years lol.


The Starwars games were published by Nintendo if i remember correctly. But there could be licening issues.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Depends on how many games you intend to make manuals for, I made a few once and as long as you get a little template setup you can get them printed out fairly easily 

Hardest part is finding good quality scans


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 22, 2017)

I would have suggested buying games through console shop service. But you said games no longer exist as a company. Classic games like virtual console, playstation classic and xbox on modern consoles can be bought and have a manual much like the official ones. Though maybe you can find it on some websites.

You may want to try google, sure someone willing to sell a well condition manual or have it in a pdf form online somewhere.


----------

